
The Education Startup Backed by Mark Zuckerberg – NBC News - brianclements
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/education-start-backed-mark-zuckerberg-n425946
======
brianclements
an update on:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485470)

